
Pppd vulnerable to buffer overflow due to a flaw in EAP packet processing - based2
https://www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/782301/
======
based2
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-
Point_Protocol_daemon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-
Point_Protocol_daemon)

[https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/99043/hacking/linux-
rce...](https://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/99043/hacking/linux-rce-ppp-
daemon-flaw.html)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/fecy6f/pppd_vulnera...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/fecy6f/pppd_vulnerable_to_buffer_overflow_due_to_a_flaw/)

------
based2
[https://media.cert.europa.eu/static/SecurityAdvisories/2020/...](https://media.cert.europa.eu/static/SecurityAdvisories/2020/CERT-
EU-SA2020-013.pdf)

